# criticize my barrel paint



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't see a picture of a horse any where???


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This your horse you wanted critiqued? http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=11155

None of the pics are good enough/right angles to be critiqued.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

His front pasterns are really sloped and really weak, making him super prone to soft tissue injuries during hyperextension. I'd ask the farrier to bring his toe way back and give heel support, if possible, and would never ride him without Iconoclast support boots.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

I have had him trimmed and reshoed since then and they dont look like that anymore.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

His feet may not, but his pasterns are inherently weak and appear the same in every photo. Just...be careful with that. The rest of him is quite nice, but I'd pay extra special attention to his front legs.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Honestly, I dont know if i would barrel race a horse with pasterns of that length/angle too often. They are long and very sloping. some supportive boots like the above poster said would really help, but I'd really watch out for injuries or problems. His back pasterns are still long, but they are at a better angle.
As for he rest of him, he's slightly built downhill to me, and has a pretty thick throat latch. Nice shoulders, Has a nice long neck (a lot of my friends who barrel race and rodeo really like barrel horses with longer necks, for some reason) has a proportionate head, and definitely a very cute face! Not to mention coloring!  What a cutie!


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

What can be done to fix the weekness? All of these picks were taken when i first got him, and his feet were out growning his shoes badly.my fairier is slowly traying to fix his feet. I will put more recent picks up tommorro cause he has also bulked up some more.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Those pasterns look like they could just snap! :/ I've never seen them like that before. Is it a good idea to barrel race him? I personally wouldn't. Looking forward to seeing those recent pics


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

Is there anything i can do to correct weak pasturns?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure, it's how the horse was born. There might be something you could do to make it a little easier for the horse, but I'm not sure... I've never experienced this kind of thing before.

Hopefully someone can give you a real answer.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The stuff I suggested above. Heel support (heartbar?) shoes, better hoof angle, and support boots. Talk to your farrier.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

this is how is feet and stuff looks now


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

No picture..


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

http://wap-mobileshare.wireless.att.com/mobileshare/wap/page/imageview?NWB=Usd5mLNJxX0rFT1zxLOWBCnZVt7%252BzM404SS99AvVPOtO4NdfakD084fd5NKgybBLs3Pv27I1CHdhVE82OXY0BUwmty7yotVv04hI47S8mghe%252BNR0xJv9CGgOvXDRgTfgayjNeLmyn9OEBSrzlT8lgOE%252BrQQelK54b%252BgH7WD0a7FkZuO6q90fHfVIirRALAfY&an=All&ac=5&imageno=1


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I still can't see it.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

Idk y it wont show up


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Upload it to your computer, or upload it to something like FB and then post the URL link. Or if it's on your computer, upload it that way.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

http://wap-mobileshare.wireless.att...7FkZuO6q90fHfVIirRALAfY&an=All&ac=5&imageno=1


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

still doesn't work


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

How did you upload the pictures in your virtual barn? Do that again.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

I have tried doing that too and it wont work either... It says it cant do it causes its not a jpg file or a JPG file


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

How is the file currently saved? Is it online? Right click on the image. Tell it to save. Save it in jpg format and upload.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

can you see it now?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep! Definite improvement from before


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought so  he one of the best horses ive ever had


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a better side view?


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

They're still overangled, but he's lucky they're short. I'm honestly amazed at the difference, though! Just goes to show you the importance of proper hoof care. Beyond that, too, he's quite a nice horse. A touch weak through the back, but nothing too severe.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

I just got him in december and when i first got him his feet were terrible. My farrier is still slowly correcting them. And he is steddily getting stronger and better a barrels


----------

